# Middle Layer Edge Flip Fingertrick (thumbtrick?)



## teller (May 21, 2009)

It's a lesser used alg, but tricked out it's really nice; I like it better than the "standard" ones:






Enjoy!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 21, 2009)

wow, that's nice, it needs alot of practice


----------



## Enter (May 21, 2009)

that is great very good finger trick


----------



## teller (May 21, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah, it takes some meddling to figure out where to apply pressure so that various faces don't go slipping all over the place. I use a very light touch with it. Hint: That first U2 works best if you don't complete the full half-turn; come up a little short and the F will pull apart nicely.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2009)

That's good  I really needed an alg for this 

Thanks!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 21, 2009)

my alg for this is R U R' U' F U2 F2 U' F U' F (cube rotations omitted)

This one's probably better


----------



## mrbiggs (May 22, 2009)

Definite style points for that execution


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

I use:

R U R' U2 R U2 R' U y R' U' R


----------



## Aeonstorm (May 26, 2009)

Aargh, I can't transition from the R2 to the F' smoothly. I should probably practice that a bit though, cos that is a major stumbling block I have with all my PLLs which have an R' and then an F'.


----------



## teller (May 26, 2009)

Aeonstorm said:


> Aargh, I can't transition from the R2 to the F' smoothly. I should probably practice that a bit though, cos that is a major stumbling block I have with all my PLLs which have an R' and then an F'.



That R2 used to jam on me a lot; I use my right fingers on the back of the R face to control the R2, not the thumb. If you watch closely, the thumb is actually in the process of re-gripping while this happens. Then that F' just bounces like a basketball off the bottom.


----------

